# Help pregnant cat



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi 
my cat is about 4 weeks pregnant but my male cat keeps trying to mate with her, most of the time she see's him off but he has actually mated with her tonight. I didn't see it but heard her and then she was rolling etc 
my question is will it harm her or the kittens inside her? has anyone else had experience with this? i am quite worried


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Are your cats pedigrees? and have you done your research on breeding. I'm pretty sure its hard to find a suitable male for a female and that you owning both is just really lucky should they be the perfect match. 
I think the best thing you could do for your cats right now is to get the female spayed and the male neutered.
Are you sure your cat was even pregnant? If she wasn't then she sure is likely to be now. I dont know alot about cat breeding but im sure your cat would not of allowed your male to mate her if she was already pregnant.
If this was not a well researched planned responsible mating (which im assuming its not) then do the right thing by getting the cats neutered. There are far too many cats that end up unwanted. Sorry if this seems harsh but its something you really need to think about.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you for your response both cats are pedigree bengals and i own both yes she is most definatley pregnant and yes he did mate with her 
i have done research on breeding them but as this happened tonight and i can't seen to find any info about it i thought i would ask here.
I am a very responsible person and don't plan to breed often but i have amazingly beautiful cats and more than enough homes for the kittens to go to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, Im sorry for jumping to conclusions. Like i said i don't really know much about breeding cats but im sure someone will be along shortly that will be able to help. Welcome to the forum by the way,


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Ok, Im sorry for jumping to conclusions. Like i said i don't really know much about breeding cats but im sure someone will be along shortly that will be able to help. Welcome to the forum by the way,


hey no problem i understand :thumbup: and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Why are you allowing them together? seperate them?? she may have miss-carried and come back into call, that happened with my girl, her babies died inside her and she started calling and trying to mate 

Did he actually mate her or just try? she will be extremly stressed when in kitten so with a entire male following her about they should be seperated, ESP as he could mate her right after birth and poss harm the kittens.

Id pop her to the vets for a check up, how do you know that she is 100% in kitten?

What breed are they?


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Why are you allowing them together? seperate them?? she may have miss-carried and come back into call, that happened with my girl, her babies died inside her and she started calling and trying to mate
> 
> Did hd actually mate her or just try?
> 
> ...


hi they are together because they are best friends soppy i know plus i didn't think he would try to violate her in her delicate condition 
i suspect pregnancy because they mated like mad at the beginning of dec she now has very prominant pink nipples and her belly is swelling plus she is eating alot more.
i think he did mate with her as i said i heard her yowl and then she was rolling and licking (like previous matings) while he watched from a safe distance
they are Bengals


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa.xx said:


> hi they are together because they are best friends soppy i know plus i didn't think he would try to violate her in her delicate condition
> i suspect pregnancy because they mated like mad at the beginning of dec she now has very prominant pink nipples and her belly is swelling plus she is eating alot more.
> i think he did mate with her as i said i heard her yowl and then she was rolling and licking (like previous matings) while he watched from a safe distance
> they are Bengals


are they fully registered on active for breeding? bengals arent the nicest of cats when in kitten , I know, I breed them myself.

Her well being is far more important now than ever, and obviously I acnt tell but Id take her to the vet poss for a scan incase she has miss-carried. Once he got on top of her you should have seperated them and taken him outside, it isnt their fault.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> are dthey fully registered on active for breeding? bengals arent the nicest of cats when in kitten , I know, I breed them myself.
> 
> Her well being is far more important now than ever, and obviously I acnt tell but Id take her to the vet poss for a scan incase she has miss-carried.


no not on active register i don't plan to become a full "breeder" just to have a litter 
would there be any signs if she miscarried?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa.xx said:


> no not on active register i don't plan to become a full "breeder" just to have a litter
> would there be any signs if she miscarried?


Does the breeder know that you are mating them? every bengal breed I know asks you to sign a contract to neuter them at 6months. have health tests been done on them? They are HCM testing bengal now,yearly its about £150 per cat per year.

well you are a breeder now and you must make sure that the kittens you sell are netuered, otherwise everyone will just do the same 

sorry im going off topic but the bengals are extremly special to me and the breed already has enough bad examples as it is 

anyway mine didnt have any signs that her babies died so no there doesnt have to be signs, but you need to seperate them now and pop to the vet, she shouldnt be accepting a male if she is 100% in kitten and 4weeks gone, and he shouldnt be pestering her, but his a cat and doesnt know nor care what state she is in, his interested in mating.

Your boy will want to mate more now his 'tasted it' my bengals spray scream and crap everywhere when in call, so your extremly lucky if yours dont do this, Id get them neutered nwo if I were you, they arent regged cats, not furthering thr beed, just adding to the thousands already out there.

just to add aswell bengal kittens need a extremly good up-bringing there are SO many in rescue due to being vicious as they werent brought up properly, they need to be well socialised and NOT to go to new homes BEFORE 12/13weeks of age with both vacs.

bengals are NOT a easy cat to breed, Ive had many problems including a near £700 c-section with my last bengals girl.

Think very careful about breeding and bengals it isnt not all fluffy kittens, its hard work and costs a lot, my spreedsheet I lost well over a thousand when my last litter went, top breeders (I wont put names) have reduced their kittens to £195 as they cant sell them! bengals are over-populated! 

sorry *and breathe*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh dear oh dear.

Take it away TB, good luck.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Does the breeder know that you are mating them? every bengal breed I know asks you to sign a contract to neuter them at 6months. have health tests been done on them? They are HCM testing bengal now,yearly its about £150 per cat per year.
> 
> well you are a breeder now and you must make sure that the kittens you sell are netuered, otherwise everyone will just do the same
> 
> ...


i got my male bengal at 7mths old his previous owner couldn't handle him (think he was out all day and dexter was attention seeking) he has been fantastic with us, his previous owner had signed a contract eyc and choose not to honour it and then he was ours??? and no contract with my girlie 
i know there are areas where they are very overpopulated but seriously i had to go out of the my area to get mine as they are extremely scarce in my part of the world.
I know bengals can be difficult but mine are the biggest sweeties i have teen children so they kittens will be fully socalised, and know about costs involved my mum breeds french bulldogs and they need c-sections etc 
and lastly yes my dexter is a little sod he doesn't spray but does squat and pee since she was in heat he goes in the litter tray to crap thank god and we managed to get he to pee on newspaper trust me he will be being spayed soon as 
they both have regular checks at the vet but not necessarily
health checks neither go out and have been house cats there entire life and had no exposure to other cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vanessa.xx said:


> i got my male bengal at 7mths old his previous owner *couldn't handle him* (think he was out all day and dexter was attention seeking) he has been fantastic with us, *his previous owner had signed a contract eyc and choose not to honour it and then he was ours*??? and no contract with my girlie
> i know there are areas where they are very overpopulated but seriously i had to go out of the my area to get mine as they are extremely scarce in my part of the world.
> I know bengals can be difficult but mine are the biggest sweeties i have teen children so they kittens will be fully socalised, and know about costs involved my mum breeds french bulldogs and they need c-sections etc
> and lastly yes my dexter is a little sod he doesn't spray but does squat and pee since she was in heat he goes in the litter tray to crap thank god and we managed to get he to pee on newspaper trust me he will be being spayed soon as
> ...


tell you what you want to breed from a cat you cant handle? and that was meant to be neutered?

If that was one of my cats....Im sorry I cant reply anymore Im getting to upset.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Oh dear oh dear.
> 
> Take it away TB, good luck.


I cant do it im so upset reading this literally sitting here in tears.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

vanessa.xx said:


> i got my male bengal at 7mths old his previous owner couldn't handle him (think he was out all day and dexter was attention seeking) he has been fantastic with us, his previous owner had signed a contract eyc and choose not to honour it and then he was ours??? and no contract with my girlie
> i know there are areas where they are very overpopulated but seriously i had to go out of the my area to get mine as they are extremely scarce in my part of the world.
> I know bengals can be difficult but mine are the biggest sweeties i have teen children so they kittens will be fully socalised, and know about costs involved my mum breeds french bulldogs and they need c-sections etc
> and lastly yes my dexter is a little sod he doesn't spray but does squat and pee since she was in heat he goes in the litter tray to crap thank god and we managed to get he to pee on newspaper trust me he will be being spayed soon as
> ...


Do you know there are more reason for breeders to have contracts requesting the new owner does not breed .. than just not wanting you to breed their cats?

Like them possibly carrying hereditary genes that can mutate if bred with another who also carrier? Plus not being an example of the breed. If you've not health checked at least you're making a mistake.

*IMO* you're only step now should be to get both your queen and male neutered ASAP and forget breeding them.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> tell you what you want to breed from a cat you cant handle? and that was meant to be neutered?
> 
> If that was one of my cats....Im sorry I cant reply anymore Im getting to upset.


you have misunderstood me i handle he perfectly he is a big softie his PREVIOUS OWNER couldn't and gave him to me

I HAVEN'T SIGNED any contracts his PREVIOUS OWNER did 
sorry to be the cause of so much distress to you but yoo obviously only skimmed my replys 
i came here looking for a little advice from obviously it was the wrong place i shall distress you no further


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I cant do it im so upset reading this literally sitting here in tears.


I can understand why too.

OP, please get them both to the vet tomorrow with a view to at least getting your Queen spayed in the next few days, and book your boy in for castration soon.

I can not emphasise enough how important it is that you do this.

If you let the pregnancy continue you are risking:

Kittens with poor temperament (you've stated your boy hasn't the best temperament)
HCM ~ Heterozygous or Homozygous carriers
+ other hereditary conditions, and other health conditions (maybe you can add to the list TB as Bengals are one of your breeds?) that you don't know about because you haven't had them both health checked.

Too many risks to take for the sake of cute kittens.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I can understand why too.
> 
> OP, please get them both to the vet tomorrow with a view to at least getting your Queen spayed in the next few days, and book your boy in for castration soon.
> 
> ...


here we go lots on health and care of bengals breeding etc 

Bengal Cat Forums :: View Forum - Breeding

and infact maybe you wish to post on that forum to they are ALL bengal owner and breeders.

bit more here:

http://www.pictures-of-cats.org/bengal-cats-for-sale.html#Health

ive also seen some breeders PKD testing, however Im not sure if this is a problem OR they just want to do every health test to make sure that the cat is very healthy.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I can understand why too.
> 
> OP, please get them both to the vet tomorrow with a view to at least getting your Queen spayed in the next few days, and book your boy in for castration soon.
> 
> ...


oh for crying out loud will nobody actually read what i wrote his PREVIOUS owner had problems because he was out all day and dexter attention sought since he has been with us he is wonderful his only problem is he started peeing since she came into heat 
i came here for a little advice but no i am being willfully misunderstood you're upset i'm bloody furious my experience here is that this is not a friendly forum and please stop patronising me about fluffy kittens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

vanessa.xx said:


> you have misunderstood me i handle he perfectly he is a big softie his PREVIOUS OWNER couldn't and gave him to me
> 
> I HAVEN'T SIGNED any contracts his PREVIOUS OWNER did
> sorry to be the cause of so much distress to you but yoo obviously only skimmed my replys
> i came here looking for a little advice from obviously it was the wrong place i shall distress you no further


Vanessa, I can see quite clearly why the others are getting upset and I'm not even a breeder. Please do the right thing and neuter your cats. They are not registered And your cat has a breeding ban on it. Id also bet that this cat shouldnt of even been given to you but would of had a contract to go back to it's breeder should they not be able to care for it no more. I'm aware that most breeders do this. If i was a cat breeder id be most upset by what you are doing if it was one of my kittens that was passed on and then bred from without permition.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

vanessa.xx said:


> oh for crying out loud will nobody actually read what i wrote his PREVIOUS owner had problems because he was out all day and dexter attention sought since he has been with us he is wonderful his only problem is he started peeing since she came into heat
> i came here for a little advice but no i am being willfully misunderstood you're upset i'm bloody furious my experience here is that this is not a friendly forum and please stop patronising me about fluffy kittens.


No hun, *you're* misunderstanding! I hear/see you say the reasons why you got the boy.

But please read my post again, it still applies! It doesn't matter if you weren't the one who signed the contract.

Now if you had health checked for the stuff I mentioned, plus all the other standard tests you'd have an argument. But you admitted you haven't, and that means you are taking a big risk.

I wasn't patronising you about fluffy kittens BTW. They are fluffy, no getting away from that. I adore that stage 

Edit: Just to add ... the peeing is probably him 'spraying' You'll be lucky to stop that! I bet it smells lovely ... Sometimes once a boy has learned to spray, even getting him castrated won't stop it!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Vanessa, I can see quite clearly why the others are getting upset and I'm not even a breeder. Please do the right thing and neuter your cats. They are not registered And your cat has a breeding ban on it. Id also bet that this cat shouldnt of even been given to you but would of had a contract to go back to it's breeder should they not be able to care for it no more. I'm aware that most breeders do this. If i was a cat breeder id be most upset by what you are doing if it was one of my kittens that was passed on and then bred from without permition.


Thank you for pointing out the other reason why this shouldn't go ahead. In my haste I over looked those parts.

To clarify:

They are unregistered/not active, so you can't register any kittens.
The original breeder would have taken the boy back. He should never have been passed on, and certainly not to breed.

I'm sure the breeder will/would be furious to hear about what has occurred.


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> No hun, *you're* misunderstanding! I hear/see you say the reasons why you got the boy.
> 
> But please read my post again, it still applies! It doesn't matter if you weren't the one who signed the contract.
> 
> ...


all i wanted was a little advice which all you cat lovers don't seem to want to help with no wonder there are so many problems out there that when someone asks for advice they get jumped on there are many people on here breeding moggies feral etc and don't get 'advice' i have received 
thank you good bye i shalln't offend you all any further


----------



## vanessa.xx (Dec 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Thank you for pointing out the other reason why this shouldn't go ahead. In my haste I over looked those parts.
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> ...


p.s the breeder knows and asked me if i wanted to pay to have him on the active register i didn't as i don't plan anymore


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

vanessa.xx said:


> all i wanted was a little advice which all you cat lovers don't seem to want to help with no wonder there are so many problems out there that when someone asks for advice they get jumped on there are many people on here breeding moggies feral etc and don't get 'advice' i have received
> thank you good bye i shalln't offend you all any further


We *ARE* giving you advice ... Get them both neutered quickly. Particularly your queen so this pregnancy can't progress any further.

How would you feel if you gave one of the kittens to a family member ... they fall in love only to have the kitten drop dead on them in a year or so? If that happens YOU will be responsible hun, no one else! That's what can happen with breeding HCM cats and because you haven't done any health testing you have no idea if they are carriers or not!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

vanessa.xx said:


> p.s the breeder knows and asked me if i wanted to pay to have him on the active register i didn't as i don't plan anymore


Of course you'll say that now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Of course you'll say that now


HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM............... she sounds just like the other person on that other thread about the cats not liking eachother dont you think? for a 'newbie' she knows a awful lot about the forum?

************

HAHA!! give me a break the breeders KNOWS you have him NOT neutered even though his under contact and they just happened to say 'give him some money to put him on active to breed with your girl who has no contract....? But instead you say no and they say 'ok then!' lalala!! 

Tell you what you basically ARE breeding moggies they cant be regged, infact if you have no papers they can be anything, there are no health or temprement tests been done.

when you have been through 5 years PLUS of research, 3years of stud research, lines, going through plans of: ear placement, nose breaks, locks, barrs, colour, pattern, paw prints? rosettes? spots? chains? marbles? type? whited? health tests, possibly importing, making friends with every breeder for breeding advice.

then tell me that you want to breed bengals.

Properly.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have to say it is because of threads like these (i.e. the _we just want them to have one litter....but we are not breeders_) that I am so glad we early neuter.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Have to say it is because of threads like these (i.e. the _we just want them to have one litter....but we are not breeders_) that I am so glad we early neuter.


The more I hear it, the more I want to look into it


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Have to say it is because of threads like these (i.e. the _we just want them to have one litter....but we are not breeders_) that I am so glad we early neuter.


Early neuter? Do you mean kittens can be neutered before they leave the breeder? Surely there are risks in doing this to a younger kitten. I know early neuters in some dog breeds can cause major problems. If its safe and it prevents things like this from happening tho i think it is actually a good idea.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Early neuter? Do you mean kittens can be neutered before they leave the breeder? Surely there are risks in doing this to a younger kitten. I know early neuters in some dog breeds can cause major problems. If its safe and it prevents things like this from happening tho i think it is actually a good idea.


From what ive read and spoke to people about it isnt much different from 6 months (please correct if wrong) dogs are 100% different so cant comment! in america and other countrys they neuter all pets before going to new homes (i think its mainly rescues though?)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I was pretty much against early neutering to begin with I have to say. However working for a breed rescue and seeing that a fair proportion of the cats we get are from BSBs - and people who "just had the one litter" it really made me reassess my thoughts on early neutering. I spoke to a few breeders who had been early neutering for several years; we had *several* long conversations with our vet and of course did internet research. 
Our vet is from NZ where they have been early neutering for 30 years and he cannot understand the attitude of the English vets towards it (though more English vets are more open to this now than say even 5 years ago). Our vet will only do the procedure if he thinks the kits are big enough and my 14 week old Ragdoll kits are often as big as a five month old moggie!
The speed of their recovery is truly amazing. We have been early neutering for a few years now and so far there have been no health issues from any of those kittens.
At the end of the day, when researching on the internet, for every "pro" you will always find a "con". I fully appreciate not everyone agrees with it but suggest you chat to your vet and see what their attitude is towards it.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

vanessa.xx said:


> Hi
> my cat is about 4 weeks pregnant but my male cat keeps trying to mate with her, most of the time she see's him off but he has actually mated with her tonight. I didn't see it but heard her and then she was rolling etc
> my question is will it harm her or the kittens inside her? has anyone else had experience with this? i am quite worried


Are you sure she was already pregnant? It's far more likely that she wasn't but simply came back into call.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

vanessa.xx said:


> i came here for a little advice but no i am being willfully misunderstood you're upset i'm bloody furious my experience here is that this is not a friendly forum and please stop patronising me about fluffy kittens.


Yes well, there is little that is guaranteed to stir up this section more than people breeding from non-active register cats. For the record, I don't approve either. Unregistered is one thing, non-active register is quite another.

As for your question, the last time I looked into it there was not a single documented case of super-fetation in cats, though plenty of rumours say it happens. In the unlikely event that it has happened, the second lot of kittens will almost certainly be miscarried when the first lot are born. That won't be very nice for you. I would say, though, that it is much more likely that your girl lost her babies and has simply re-cycled, in my experience they can do that within a couple of days.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

vanessa.xx said:


> p.s the breeder knows and asked me if i wanted to pay to have him on the active register i didn't as i don't plan anymore


If you can do that with the girl too, then that is what you should do. Of course, if you can't get the girl put on the active register it's not going to help at all to have just the boy on it. If you can get them both on the active, you will probably find it worth your while to do so, the kittens will be worth more.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> HAHA!! give me a break the breeders KNOWS you have him NOT neutered even though his under contact and they just happened to say 'give him some money to put him on active to breed with your girl who has no contract....? But instead you say no and they say 'ok then!' lalala!!


It's not totally unknown, I had someone contact me once wanting to bring a non-active queen to stud. I referred her back to the queen's breeder who happened to be also the breeder of one of my girls. The breeder was quite happy to transfer the girl to the active register as long as she was paid the difference between an active and a non-active cat. The would-be new breeder refused so of course she didn't get to use my stud.

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Have to say it is because of threads like these (i.e. the _we just want them to have one litter....but we are not breeders_) that I am so glad we early neuter.


LOL... you want to know something. I am NOT pro early neuter. Never have been! I am maybe not anti early neuter, that's too strong a word (I agree with it in rescue circles and with TNR ferals). And I could list 100 valid reasons why I am not for early neuter ..BUT... I cannot disagree with you. If anything will ever change my mind and make me support early neuter in pedigree kittens it will be because of the many irresponsible and clueless muppets and numpties out there playing about with cat's lives in the manner the OP on this thread is doing.

Disgusting. (the OP that is... not early neuter)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM............... she sounds just like the other person on that other thread about the cats not liking eachother dont you think? for a 'newbie' she knows a awful lot about the forum?


well spotted Miss Marples. Lots of new posters lately, starting topics gauranteed to stir up heated debate... and what do you know... a lot of these "new" posters seem to know a heck of a lot about the forum and the forum's regular posters. Go figure. 

I would say *dnftt*... except sometimes it is just fun to feed them, lol.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> From what ive read and spoke to people about it isnt much different from 6 months (please correct if wrong) dogs are 100% different so cant comment! in america and other countrys they neuter all pets before going to new homes (i think its mainly rescues though?)


I just posted a new thread yesterday on the dog forum on this topic. Here are links to two studies--they do mention cats, although most of the research so far is on dogs. I think we neuter far too early in this country and it can pose a lot of health problems nobody seems to want to mention. However, we are idiots over here and I suppose if we didn't have our pets fixed before we were entrusted with them, we'd have even more "accidental" litters than we do now. Sigh.

http://www.acc-d.org/2006 Symposium Docs/Session I.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInD


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> well spotted Miss Marples. Lots of new posters lately, starting topics gauranteed to stir up heated debate... and what do you know... a lot of these "new" posters seem to know a heck of a lot about the forum and the forum's regular posters. Go figure.
> 
> I would say *dnftt*... except sometimes it is just fun to feed them, lol.


haha I prefer the murder she wrote women!  I have actually never thought of things like this until mentioned on the other thread, people joining to make aruguments or people who have left coming back as 'newbies' etc 
still cant read through this thread, when its a breed that is very special to you I think you take it more personal Esp when you know breeders doing there upmost to better it then you see people just breeding not giving a toss, Kinda start to wonder why we bother 

I will NOT FTT!! :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread and find it incredibly irritating. 

Why would you have an entire male and female living together in a house!? How did you expect to be able to separate them after mating?
What you are doing isn't acceptable!
What's the point in just having one litter? What are you acheiving? Money? You will be sadly disappointed. It's very expensive to feed a pregnant queen and look after her properly, then raise the kittens correctly too. They need worming, vaccinating, proper high quality food, ample heating and if anything goes wrong it could cost hundreds of pounds. You may be in the minus. It does happen.
Being a breeder isn't something to be taken lightly. I find it really annoying when someone has a litter then says 'but i'm not a breeder'!! um yeah, you are!
No one here can stop you but just think it through! Have your babies neutered and love and enjoy them!!
What is it you're here for? :confused1:


----------

